# 8weeks 3days pregnant told heartbeat stopped waiting to miscarry



## stanaldo1

Hi every one i am so sad today and just need support i had scan and was told yday that the heartbeat has prob just stopped beating, i even have a scan picture me and husband are heartbroken i have been sent home and am waiting to miscarry but no sign yet?i have to go back for re scan in 2 weeks to check and if not will have to have some intervention done, this is my third miscarriage i will never have children i dont think i am so sad , anyone got any positive stories maybe gone on to have healthy pregnancy after 3 miscarriages?how long do you think it will take for my body to recognise my baby has died? i did not get this far with the last 2 miscarriages xxxx


----------



## Kasey84

I'm so, so sorry for your loss...it's hearbreaking I know. It may take a while for your body to miscarry naturally...or it may happen soon. It's hard to say because every woman is different. I had an ultrasound at 14 weeks that showed a missed miscarriage. My baby had died very early on, however, my body never recognized this. I had to have medical intervention (medication) to complete the miscarriage. But, like I said, everyone is different. 

This was my first pregnancy, so I cannot share any personal stories of healthy pregnancies after multiple miscarriages. I can, however, share that my Aunt has numerous miscarriages before having a beautiful baby girl. There is hope. Has your Doctor done any testing/investigations due to your multiple miscarriages? Maybe that is something you can talk to your Doctor about. 

Thinking of your. Hugs


----------



## VdkaLvr

First off everyone's body is different, it can take a few days or a few weeks for the body to realize that the baby is no more. The waiting on that is some of the worst, especially when you already know what to expect. I have had one take almost a month, and thus was about to seek intervention when my body finally figured it out.

I have had 6 miscarriages throughout the past 6 years, but hun, know that there is hope in all of the loss and sadness. I have a healthy 16 month old, and another one due in a week. So through all the negatives know that things can eventually have a positive outcome.


----------



## stanaldo1

Thankyou so much for your very kind message it means alot to me,i am so happy to hear a success story like yours. I am just at home off sick from work this week hoping miscarriage will start soon i had to have the tablets last time to send me in to labour as my body did not reject all of ot. I pray it starts soon as i do not want to got through that again it was terrible. Can i ask you hun did you have investigations?they have said they can do that for me ? was everything ok with you? i am in my late 30"s now and beginning to give up hope thankyou again and all the best with the birth of your second baby xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## VdkaLvr

After the third loss they tested everything, to no avail. I am healthy with no issues that would result in a loss, and the baby had no obvious issues that should have caused any loss as well. I just took it as the time wasnt right, at least thats what I told myself to deal with it. But there is light at the end of the tunnel, so never lose hope in a positive outcome.


----------



## lolomom

I am so sorry for your loss, this is heartbreaking. I don't have personal experiencing with multiple miscarriages (I've had one) but I do have a friend who had 3 miscarriages back to back to back, and then finally conceived yet again and had a successful pregnancy. She also went on to have another healthy pregnancy after that. So there is some hope......

Good luck, please hang in there :(


----------



## stanaldo1

Thankyou for your very kind reply, i am still waiting to miscarry,just need this over with but no sign atall yet what so ever!xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## broodybum

I'm so sorry for you I feel the same way I had a scan today after bleeding and it showed mine had too died early on :( I've had 2 that came away quickly and in small clots, 1 that took so long and then finally came away in the sac which took about a week and was horrinble dragging pain, soon as it came out the pain and bleeding stopped,then a molar pregnancy removed by d+c, since the bleeding has stopped iv got a feeling its gonna be a long one again :( its hard to stay positive isn't it but just be hopeful one day it will happen x


----------



## stanaldo1

Hi 1st of all i am so so sorry if any one understands i do, this is my third miscarriage, i feel so down and feel like no one understands how we feel, i keep thinking why me?i have had a missed miscarriage again same as last time, i ended up havin the mediacal management last time it was terrible, my 1st miscarriage was a complete miscarriage. Just want the bleeeding to start but i have no pain or spotting. i am in my late thirties and worried i may never have children but i am trying to stay positive. How are you feeling hunny? I am here when ever you want to talk and if anything i understand what you are goin through, lots of love and hugs to u i am sending xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gummybear0114

stanaldo1 said:


> Thankyou for your very kind reply, i am still waiting to miscarry,just need this over with but no sign atall yet what so ever!xxxxxxxxxxxx

Hi there! How long did it take for you to miscarry? I was told that baby didn't have a heart beat a week ago and I'm still waiting. It's such a pain to be waiting this long =[ I'm hoping it would happen soon! I really want to go all natural with this miscarriage.


----------



## stanaldo1

Hi there gummy, i know exactly how you are feeling hun i was told no heartbeat 10days ago baby was measuring 8 weeks and 3days which is correct so they say the heart had probably stopped within last few days, last few days i have experienced bad lower back pain and some sharp pains in my lower abdomen yesterday when i was in work also bit of brown blood. This morning there is some red blood only when i have a wee sorry (tmi) and i have some cramps so i pray it is starting as i am on leave from work for few days, its terrible isnt it hun?My mental state is not right i am thinking about it constantly goin to the loo to check its driving me mad, all as we want is 1 healthy baby and i am giving up hope, how are you coping hunnyxxxx


----------



## Gummybear0114

stanaldo1 said:


> Hi there gummy, i know exactly how you are feeling hun i was told no heartbeat 10days ago baby was measuring 8 weeks and 3days which is correct so they say the heart had probably stopped within last few days, last few days i have experienced bad lower back pain and some sharp pains in my lower abdomen yesterday when i was in work also bit of brown blood. This morning there is some red blood only when i have a wee sorry (tmi) and i have some cramps so i pray it is starting as i am on leave from work for few days, its terrible isnt it hun?My mental state is not right i am thinking about it constantly goin to the loo to check its driving me mad, all as we want is 1 healthy baby and i am giving up hope, how are you coping hunnyxxxx

Hi Stanaldo1, I just passed baby early this morning. It was by far the most painful thing I've experienced. I felt so weak and I just was so exhausted dealing with the pain. After baby came out, I vomited because the pain was just so unbearable. But after everything, I felt so much better. I have little cramping here and there and bleeding when I use the bathroom. I hope you're doing ok! Keep me updated. It sucks that we're all here huh? But God has plans for all of us <3


----------



## stanaldo1

Hi Hun, it started last thurs am i finally passed what looked like the sac on sunday the worst pain ever experienced since my last miscarriage that is, the contractions were unbearable, i hope we can move on now do you hun?i have spoken to my doctor and they have offered to run some tests on me but i am worried they will find something wrong with me i dont know what to do!What are you going to do hunny? all my love to you keep intouch xxxxxx


----------



## torch2010

I am so sorry for your loss. Mybe my story can give you some hope. I have 3 miscarriages, Jan 2007, August 2008 and October 2008. I then fell pregnant again but my little boy was stillborn at 25+5 weeks in Jan 2010. We almost gave up hope but August 2011 I gave birth to a very beautiful and healthy little girl who is now 17 months old. I am also 20 weeks pregnant again. Please dont give up just yet, maybe speak with your doctor and get some testing done. Thats what we did. I wish you the best of luck in the world xx


----------



## stanaldo1

torch2010 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. Mybe my story can give you some hope. I have 3 miscarriages, Jan 2007, August 2008 and October 2008. I then fell pregnant again but my little boy was stillborn at 25+5 weeks in Jan 2010. We almost gave up hope but August 2011 I gave birth to a very beautiful and healthy little girl who is now 17 months old. I am also 20 weeks pregnant again. Please dont give up just yet, maybe speak with your doctor and get some testing done. Thats what we did. I wish you the best of luck in the world xx

Hi there, i am so sorry for your loss s hun i really do understand as i am just in the middle on miscarrying my third and we do not have any children i am also in my late thirties!!You have given me some hope i am trying to be positive.So happy for you to hear a success story like yours.xxxxxxxxx good look with the rest of your pregnancy i hope it is a happy healthy one for u xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gummybear0114

stanaldo1 said:


> Hi Hun, it started last thurs am i finally passed what looked like the sac on sunday the worst pain ever experienced since my last miscarriage that is, the contractions were unbearable, i hope we can move on now do you hun?i have spoken to my doctor and they have offered to run some tests on me but i am worried they will find something wrong with me i dont know what to do!What are you going to do hunny? all my love to you keep intouch xxxxxx

Yeah the contractions were so bad =[ But I'm glad we both got through it <3 Everyday, I'm getting stronger, emotionally and mentally. My boyfriend got me a charm with "Mom" on it and babys name "Jayden" in the back with the day we found out he passed. When I look at it, it makes me so happy and it reminds me that I have an angel watching over us  Helps me get through things. 

What kind of tests were they offering you? I'm kind of anxious to go to my appt tmrw too. Don't know what I'm in for. But hopefully it's all good things. *crossing fingers* for you and I momma <3


----------



## stanaldo1

I am at the hosp fri am for a scan to make sure i have passed everything, fingers crossed i have, the tests i am unsure about i have to see my own gp who offered some blood tests for various things that can cause miscarriage?i am not sure myself will make an appointment with him for a chat when all this is over. The charm sounds lovely and you named your little one i should do that 2, i feel every day i am getting stronger to but i am worried to try again after having 3 miscarriages. I am back to work next week need to get back to normal but its hard when you see pregnant ladies and ladies pushing prams and that could have been us!!keep intouch hun let me know how you get on at hosp 2moro and stay strong, lots of love xx


----------



## Gummybear0114

stanaldo1 said:


> I am at the hosp fri am for a scan to make sure i have passed everything, fingers crossed i have, the tests i am unsure about i have to see my own gp who offered some blood tests for various things that can cause miscarriage?i am not sure myself will make an appointment with him for a chat when all this is over. The charm sounds lovely and you named your little one i should do that 2, i feel every day i am getting stronger to but i am worried to try again after having 3 miscarriages. I am back to work next week need to get back to normal but its hard when you see pregnant ladies and ladies pushing prams and that could have been us!!keep intouch hun let me know how you get on at hosp 2moro and stay strong, lots of love xx

I'll pray for you mama. I'm hoping that we both have passed everything so we don't need to undergo surgery. 

Yeah, Jayden was the name we were in loveee with through this whole pregnancy  Naming baby gave me so much more closure. Like it makes it more real you know? Since we never got to see or hold baby, naming baby made it realistic. 

I know how you feel when you see other pregnant woman. I tell my other half "I'm jealous" =[ But he always tells me that not everyone has Angel babies =) It's hard to see them because you're right, we were so excited to be like them. But I know for sure that God will bless us with another beautiful child one day <3 

Xoxo


----------



## trying4four

Hello everyone,

I'm so, so sorry for your losses.

I found out yesterday that we no longer have a heartbeat. :cry:

I'm waiting for the hospital to call to go in for a D&C.

Prayers, good thoughts and speedy healing to you. :flower:


----------



## Gummybear0114

trying4four said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm so, so sorry for your losses.
> 
> I found out yesterday that we no longer have a heartbeat. :cry:
> 
> I'm waiting for the hospital to call to go in for a D&C.
> 
> Prayers, good thoughts and speedy healing to you. :flower:

I'm sorry for your loss mama. It's just so sad that we all were excited to go to our next ultrasound hoping to see baby healthy and then this comes =[ How far along were you?

I'm hoping you have a speedy recovery too  Please update us <3 

I just went in this monday for a check up and I passed everything so thats good. My miscarriage wasn't what I expected from reading all these other posts. Pain was really true though. OMG! But other than that, since I passed the baby I haven't really been bleeding a lot. Everyday, it's getting a little better. But I get sad when I see other pregnant woman =[ Wahh!


----------



## trying4four

Didn't mean to hijack. Thanks for the kind words gummy.

I should have been 8w5d but measured 7w4d.

I had the D&C today. Not much pain. I tend to have MMCs so waiting for a natural passing doesn't really work for me.

Sigh. Now to begin healing :cry:

May you all find peace :flower:


----------

